# Dr Dodds 2016 Vaccine Protocal



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dr Dodds just sent an email with her new 2016 Canine Vaccine Protocal. The only change is adding another Parvo vaccine at 18 weeks old. This is to ensure protection against parvovirus strain 2c. Though it was interesting and wondered what everyone's thoughts were about adding yet another vaccine.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

http://drjeandoddspethealthresource...s-vaccination-protocol-dogs-2016#.V4zyUbgrLIU


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

In her email announcing the changes, Dodds' said: "I made significant and important changes to my vaccination protocol. Previously, I recommended giving the last distemper + parvovirus vaccine at 14-16 weeks of age. Based on the latest research, Dr. Ronald Schultz informed me last week that another parvovirus vaccine needs to be given at 18 weeks old to assure protection against the virulent parvovirus strain 2c. " 

I'm not all that surprised that Dr. Schultz recommended Dodds' protocol include a parvo vaccine at 18 weeks. As we know, Schultz has said for some time that the last vaccine needs to be given at or after 16 weeks. I wonder if he now possibly felt there was enough evidence of puppies having maternal antibodies lasting past 16 weeks that he now feels 18 weeks is a more prudent time for that last vaccine. I know that when I did a maternal nomograph on my pregnant bitch through Dr. Schultz, he recommended I vaccinate my puppies at 9 weeks, 13 weeks, and 17 weeks based on her antibody titer level. He cautioned that a last puppy vaccine at 16 weeks might not protect all of my puppies. It will be interesting to hear Schultz' take on this all. Personally, I'll continue doing nomographs with my litters through Schultz so the protocol is tailored more specifically to them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Interesting. I believe that my breeder is still on the old 8, 12, 16 week schedule. How should I proceed if I get my puppy at 14 weeks?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> In her email announcing the changes, Dodds' said: "I made significant and important changes to my vaccination protocol. Previously, I recommended giving the last distemper + parvovirus vaccine at 14-16 weeks of age. Based on the latest research, Dr. Ronald Schultz informed me last week that another parvovirus vaccine needs to be given at 18 weeks old to assure protection against the virulent parvovirus strain 2c. "
> 
> I'm not all that surprised that Dr. Schultz recommended Dodds' protocol include a parvo vaccine at 18 weeks. As we know, Schultz has said for some time that the last vaccine needs to be given at or after 16 weeks. I wonder if he now possibly felt there was enough evidence of puppies having maternal antibodies lasting past 16 weeks that he now feels 18 weeks is a more prudent time for that last vaccine. I know that when I did a maternal nomograph on my pregnant bitch through Dr. Schultz, he recommended I vaccinate my puppies at 9 weeks, 13 weeks, and 17 weeks based on her antibody titer level. He cautioned that a last puppy vaccine at 16 weeks might not protect all of my puppies. It will be interesting to hear Schultz' take on this all. Personally, I'll continue doing nomographs with my litters through Schultz so the protocol is tailored more specifically to them.



Yes I was specifically think about when you did that test as I read this article. 
What baffles me is how most vets and even vet schools like UC Davis recommend the end of vaccinating at 16 weeks old! Every single puppy we have come in to our office gets their last vaccine at 16 weeks and then boosters 1 year later. How many puppies are we sending on their way not fully protected is what I'm wondering? I wish people were more willing to titer and make sure their puppy is fully immune. It kills me to think it could very well be my/our fault if a puppy gets Parvo after we have vaccinated it.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Interesting. I believe that my breeder is still on the old 8, 12, 16 week schedule. How should I proceed if I get my puppy at 14 weeks?



I think if I were you I would continue your breeders vaccine schedule and at 18 weeks do a titer. If it's positive then great no more vaccines till one year if negative then do another Parvo.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Yes I was specifically think about when you did that test as I read this article.
> What baffles me is how most vets and even vet schools like UC Davis recommend the end of vaccinating at 16 weeks old! Every single puppy we have come in to our office gets their last vaccine at 16 weeks and then boosters 1 year later. How many puppies are we sending on their way not fully protected is what I'm wondering? I wish people were more willing to titer and make sure their puppy is fully immune. It kills me to think it could very well be my/our fault if a puppy gets Parvo after we have vaccinated it.


Well, and even Schultz recommended the last vaccine being at 16 weeks until recently. So, another breeder was talking about a presentation Schultz did at their national specialty. Apparently he said that puppies from well vaccinated bitches may need a vaccination as late as 18 weeks and puppies from more naive bitches may be okay having their last vaccination before 16 weeks. So, this is the problem with tailoring a vaccine protocol to meet the needs of every puppy.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Given the horror show I went though with Noelle and Francis with Parvo, let me tell you straight up, it's no joke. I almost lost both of my puppies. The vaccines given too early can be useless. I agree with the 18 week parvo shot. It might have saved me a lot of pain and anxiety. My two very lucky cents.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know that parvo is a very actively evolving virus. Additionally the neonatal immune system is not mature enough to allow for active responses to challenges, hence the importance of passively acquired maternal immunity in the young. 18 weeks for the final parvo booster seems very prudent to me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I think if I were you I would continue your breeders vaccine schedule and at 18 weeks do a titer. If it's positive then great no more vaccines till one year if negative then do another Parvo.



But now that I am thinking of it, why wouldn't have Dr. Dodds said to titer or vaccinate at 18 weeks if a titer was adequate? Perhaps even if they have immunity at 18 weeks, they cannot be sure that it will last the full year unless a vaccine is given at that age? 
Maybe I should do the parvo/ distemper at 16 weeks, and do the Parvo only at 20 weeks?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Primary active immune responses provoke IgM antibodies that while protective have a much shorter circulating half life that secondary immune responses that elicit production of IgG that lasts for many years..


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Primary active immune responses provoke IgM antibodies that while protective have a much shorter circulating half life that secondary immune responses that elicit production of IgG that lasts for many years..



So what should I do for Trulee?


----------

